# oc'ing q6600 and 8600 gts



## dolmaface (Jan 22, 2008)

I am wondaring about doing some overclocking. Currently i'm using an antec 900 case which i keeping my system cool and a zalman 9700... cpu fan. I want to overlcock my cpu t 3.0 GHz and my to 700 Mhz(maybe even higher. My cpu runs at about 28 C and my video card runs at about 52 C. The fans haven't been changed in any way. They're all still factory speed. I would like to know if i could do this without damaging my system and also so my system could last a long time. Also, how does overclocking hurt the system anyways. Does it stress the system from heat or other things?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

It produces more heat which can limit the life of the component. But if you can still keep temps down you should be ok.


----------



## dolmaface (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks
for an 8600 what is a good temp.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

I probaly wouldnt let anything get over 60-70C


----------



## dolmaface (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks


----------



## blackknight (Apr 26, 2007)

i suggest going to www.tomshardware.com and looking for the article "overclocking quad vs dual" they explain how they overclock the Q6600 and the E6750. i think they got the Q6600 to 3.4ghz but the voltage was too high for comfort.

in short what overclocking is.

intel prints off mass amounts of processors tests them and tags them with a speed they can easily reach (sometimes they may mark a proccessor capable of 2.66 as a 2.4 due to marketing) 

this means that just because it say 2.4 doesnt mean thats its max just the min speed it must do. 
the processor can only be operated stable at the speed of the slowest transisitor on the chip (unstable: it may work but crash and random points)

there is no way to tell what your processor is capable of other then trial and error. on most occaisons if you set the bus speed to high the machine simply wont boot and you have to reset the bios manually. 

to gain faster clock speeds you increase the bus speed in bios to make the billions of transistors on the processor switch faster. when they switch they generate heat. if it gets to hot it can break. (upwards of 85 degrees you should be very concerned). 

to help the transistors you can tweak how much voltage is sent to the processor. this should only be change very slightly. too much voltage and thier goes $300 of qaud core.

i have the same case q6600 and zalman 9500 cooler running at 40-45C atm with all the fans on low playing crysis. 

hope that helps


----------

